# ~Gorgeous Folk Art-Pine Needles~



## Dabs (Jun 27, 2011)

What do you do when you decide to be a poor country folk artist? 
With little money (if any) you must be creative. 
Use your resources. 
This artist did just that. 
What do you find in the mountains of Idaho?........PINE TREES. 
You're thinking something made out of wood....Right? 
Not even close. Check out these pictures. 
These bears are made from Pine Needles! 
A couple of hundred thousand of them in one large bear. 
The pine needles were gathered off the ground, sorted, washed, trimmed and hand woven. 

Over 8 months in making the life size bear.


----------



## Anachronism (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW. That is quite amazing and cool.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 27, 2011)

Dabs said:


> What do you do when you decide to be a poor country folk artist?
> With little money (if any) you must be creative.
> Use your resources.
> This artist did just that.
> ...



How much for the fish ? Supper cool.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 27, 2011)

From the same artist that uses the pine needles.........

To make a living the artist carves Antlers and other materials. Moose, 
Deer, Elk, horn, wood, ivory and more. Whatever he can find.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing goes to waste. 
The artist uses every little scrap material, as seen with this motorcycle below. 
It's under 2 1/2' in length.  He used 17 different materials to make it. 
Some of the materials are Walrus Ivory, Ironwood, Water Buffalo horn, 
Moose Antler, Silver, rhinestones, shell, metal, plastic, rubber and more. 
The wheels and handle bars turn, too!


----------

